# DSG tune or DSG Adaptation ?



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

hey guys if anybody have experience with DSG tune or maybe just a DSG adaptation: flashed to Stage 2 lots of power but "D" mode is in crack


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> "D" mode is in crack


Can you expand on that a little?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Can you expand on that a little?


lol srry. is like on D it jerks or make harsh shifts on 1 to 2nd, like when at the driveway cold, but also it behavies weird on daily commuting it makes shifts earlier. it feels like it needs both things


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Before I got the UM dsg tune it was really jerky and didn't respond as quick but after the tune it was a little better. Driving on D was better but sometimes at the stopping at the light then go jerks a little.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Sounds like bad mechatronics.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Did you get the mechatronics recall completed?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

MisterJJ said:


> Sounds like bad mechatronics.


2006... Not included in recall. I had to pay $$$$.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't jump to the mechatronics conclusion just yet. Not saying that this isn't the problem, but I would look at other things first. Why not go cheapest first? Do the adaptation, and then a fluid change (depending on how recently you did that) to see where it's at. With stage 2/2+ power, the DSG can handle it fine. Tune shouldn't be your issue, but if it is, look into all your options. I would recommend against APR, mostly because of the price, but also because until they released a DSG tune, they were telling customers that only "lesser" tuners will tell DSG owners to get a tune and that it wasn't necessary. There's some squirrely stuff going on there. 

FWIW, I have the HPA stage 3 DSG tune and love it. You shouldn't need stage 3 from them, but I had to get a custom DSG map because I was already running a stage 3 setup on the engine. I know JRutter and a few others have the UM DSG tune and seem to like it as well. But if you just want smoother shifts, and aren't having issues with the rev limiter or anything, I would just do the adaptation and a fluid change and go from there.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, there is a upgrade available as the euro guys have the same problem and have had the dsg upgraded by audi. Search audisportnet for the service bulletin


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

hey guys thanks for all the replies. the car is behaving more normal. Its like in the coldest morning it needs to be "babied" when leaving the driveway, R to D and viceversa needs its time before shifting between or else it will make the harsh noise/clunk. 



npace said:


> Don't jump to the mechatronics conclusion just yet. Not saying that this isn't the problem, but I would look at other things first. Why not go cheapest first? Do the adaptation, and then a fluid change (depending on how recently you did that) to see where it's at. With stage 2/2+ power, the DSG can handle it fine. Tune shouldn't be your issue, but if it is, look into all your options. I would recommend against APR, mostly because of the price, but also because until they released a DSG tune, they were telling customers that only "lesser" tuners will tell DSG owners to get a tune and that it wasn't necessary. There's some squirrely stuff going on there.
> 
> FWIW, I have the HPA stage 3 DSG tune and love it. You shouldn't need stage 3 from them, but I had to get a custom DSG map because I was already running a stage 3 setup on the engine. I know JRutter and a few others have the UM DSG tune and seem to like it as well. But if you just want smoother shifts, and aren't having issues with the rev limiter or anything, I would just do the adaptation and a fluid change and go from there.


The adaptation first sounds good! 
I need to gather info. Will search too for the UM DSG tune :beer:




MisterJJ said:


> Sounds like bad mechatronics.


yeah I hope's not lol 


Tcardio said:


> If I am not mistaken, there is a upgrade available as the euro guys have the same problem and have had the dsg upgraded by audi. Search audisportnet for the service bulletin


Yup it would be awesome to visit an Audi dealer to flash it :thumbup:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

For the record when my mechatronics failed it was only evident when very hot. Aka after stop and go traffic. The car is always going to be jerky and slow when cold.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

louiekaps said:


> For the record when my mechatronics failed it was only evident when very hot. Aka after stop and go traffic. The car is always going to be jerky and slow when cold.


phew thx I dont wanna replace a mecha


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> lol srry. is like on D it jerks or make harsh shifts on 1 to 2nd, like when at the driveway cold, but also it behavies weird on daily commuting it makes shifts earlier. it feels like it needs both things


Ah ok. Yeah mine is pretty good in drive w/ Stage II w/o DSG flash. The biggest issues I've noticed is in sport mode, which may just be because that's what I drive in most.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

louiekaps said:


> For the record when my mechatronics failed it was only evident when very hot. Aka after stop and go traffic. The car is always going to be jerky and slow when cold.


I think the 2006 problem is a little different. That's why Audi didn't pay to fix them. Fewer cars have the problem so they could get away with it.

For mine, the telltale sign was to very slowly reduce speed as approaching a stop. Watch the RPM gauge... It should move smoothly when the car shifts from 2nd to 1st. If there is a sudden jump/bounce in the RPM with an accompanied clunk, it is likely the mechatronics.

Another reasons for clunks like this is motor mounts going bad. Especially the dogbone mount. If you're on original mounts with a stage II tune... count on bad mounts.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Mine was somewhat similar. Besides the n215 solenoid fault, and the overheating tcu, when my car would downshift from I think 3rd to 2nd around 15 mph, the Rpms would bounce up and down as the vehicle jerked.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BalloFruit said:


> Did you get the mechatronics recall completed?


hey I dunno, maybe previous owner. got the car with 110k miles already back on 2011.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> lol srry. is like on D it jerks or make harsh shifts on 1 to 2nd, like when at the driveway cold, but also it behavies weird on daily commuting it makes shifts earlier. it feels like it needs both things


One of the factors used to determine shift quality and timing is available torque from the engine. With the increased torque your engine is now making at lower rpms, the TCM is likely seeing that as reason to upshift early. Seeing how the TCM was programmed to work with a certain torque map, it is probably being thrown off by the sudden change. Clearing all the adaptation values, re-doing transmission basic settings and performing a clutch adaptation drive will help the tcm to start fresh and properly adapt to the higher torque levels.

A dsg tune, if appropriate to your power level, will work with the higher torque level and provide the necessary clutch pressure to prevent excessive clutch slippage. Which in turn will help maintain clutch pack lifespan. A clutch adaptation drive might be all you need since clutch pressure is one of the parameters being adjusted/determined. So as others have already said, start with that.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> One of the factors used to determine shift quality and timing is available torque from the engine. With the increased torque your engine is now making at lower rpms, the TCM is likely seeing that as reason to upshift early. Seeing how the TCM was programmed to work with a certain torque map, it is probably being thrown off by the sudden change. Clearing all the adaptation values, re-doing transmission basic settings and performing a clutch adaptation drive will help the tcm to start fresh and properly adapt to the higher torque levels.
> 
> A dsg tune, if appropriate to your power level, will work with the higher torque level and provide the necessary clutch pressure to prevent excessive clutch slippage. Which in turn will help maintain clutch pack lifespan. A clutch adaptation drive might be all you need since clutch pressure is one of the parameters being adjusted/determined. So as others have already said, start with that.


thats perfect. IIRC I think I already have the bookmarked webpage from Ross Tech for the adaptation, but readed somewhere it can lock up the transmission or corrupt it if doing wrong? I think thats why I haven't do it in the past. If somebody has done it before maybe can chime in, there's lot of info on the mkv forums though. will search


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> thats perfect. IIRC I think I already have the bookmarked webpage from Ross Tech for the adaptation, but readed somewhere it can lock up the transmission or corrupt it if doing wrong? I think thats why I haven't do it in the past. If somebody has done it before maybe can chime in, there's lot of info on the mkv forums though. will search



I have done it per Ross-Tech's guide here and it worked just fine for me. Make sure you read through the instructions before you get started just to make sure you don't miss a step :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TBomb said:


> I have done it per Ross-Tech's guide here and it worked just fine for me. Make sure you read through the instructions before you get started just to make sure you don't miss a step :thumbup:


thanks man I will post results when done. when I have the time though eace:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> If somebody has done it before maybe can chime in, there's lot of info on the mkv forums though. will search


I've done it. No problems. Just be ready for it to feel like this little guy is going to break through the hood:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> I've done it. No problems. Just be ready for it to feel like this little guy is going to break through the hood:


LOL then I will be prepared


----------

